
A digital solution to Brexit - squiggy22
http://howtostayin.eu/
======
TheOtherHobbes
"E-Residency does not confer any citizenship, domicile or right of entry to
Estonia or to the European Union. E-Residency does not automatically establish
tax residency. To learn about taxation and to avoid double taxation please
consult a tax professional....

E-Residency does not confer automatic market access to the European Union.
Additional approvals, contract modifications and corporate re-organisation may
be required. Independent professional advice is recommended."

So what's the advantage?

~~~
kaspa130
web site states the advantages - incl continuity of operations – stabizes
situation; passporting fintech services – not to worry about regulation
changes; receiving funds, payments in euros – managing currency fluctations;
digital single EU market – digital signing reduces admin costs; etc

------
SeanDav
In the small print:

> _" E-Residency does not confer automatic market access to the European
> Union."_

Kind of defeats the purpose of using the system I would think.

------
kazinator
Digital identities for online businesses aren't a solution for immigration
barriers, though.

This won't "help you do business in the EU while living in the UK" if your
undesirable self hasn't been let into the UK.

